# Who wants to drool this morning?



## Crazy8 (Sep 20, 2015)

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/a...p=19038&idxSearchCategory=0&txtSearchRadius=0


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2015)

Some nice pieces in there


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Too bad no deluxe ballooners-- I was ready to drool! V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm drooling, maybe hydrophobic....


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 20, 2015)

damn it


----------



## bikejunk (Sep 21, 2015)

very cool pile of stuff  !!


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## jd56 (Sep 25, 2015)

Too bad no deluxe ballooners-- I was ready to drool! V/r Shawn
I'm hearing ya Shawn....
The Elgin is nice though. So are the TOC items but, not in my wheelhouse.
Some nice Silvertown signs too. And then there is the badges.
Bet this will be a crazy place to be for 2 days.
Hope to hear how this one pans out....just not enough zeros in my wallet....of course there never is enough zeros.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 25, 2015)

Yay! No deluxe Ballooners  Droooool...

Truss Bridge Iver with BSA Winged Heel and strangely small wheels!


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 16, 2015)

Soooooo

Who's going to Virginia tomorrow?


----------

